# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie kostki bocznej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie!

31 lipca złamałem boczną kostkę i od razu zacząłem nosić ortezę, z lekarzem (a w zasadzie z lekarzami
bo za kazdym razem byl inny) 3 razy, powiedzieli, ze 6 wrzesnia moge przyjde do kontroli i zaczne chodzic. Tutaj moje pytanie, czy 1 wrzesnia moglbym przejsc kilkadziesiat metrow na rozpoczecie szkoly? Owi lekarze mieli mnie gdzies nie zagladali na noge tylko wszystko zalatwiali formalnie, kostka jest widoczna, widnieje tylko maly obrzek, prosze o odpowiedz, dziekuje!

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Wszystko zależy od Twoich objawów - jeśli od urazu minął miesiąc, a noga nie boli oraz jesteś w stanie przejść ten dystans, możesz zaryzykować. Pamiętaj jednak, że nogę musisz oszczędzać. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

